# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Recherche association pour prise en charge chien

## laudlgs

Bonjour, je me permets de poster ce message étant actuellement à la recherche d'une nouvelle famille pour mon chien, Mao...

Je rencontre en effet de nombreuses difficultés avec lui et l'environnement dans lequel il évolue auprès de moi ne lui permet pas d'évoluer positivement.

Mao est un jeune chien d'un an et demi vivant avec une lourde anxiété, il est très rapidement submergé par ses propres émotions mais aussi par les miennes qui ne l'apaisent pas (j'ai moi-même été diagnostiqué d'un trouble anxieux...).

Le plus gros souci que je rencontre avec lui est l'anxiété de séparation qui se traduit par des hurlements de détresse et ce depuis son adoption lorsqu'il avait 5 mois. Il est aussi sujet aux terreurs nocturnes (il se réveille au milieu de la nuit épris de hurlements). Malheureusement cette problématique crée de nombreuses nuisances auprès de mes voisins et nous avons déjà dû déménager à cause de plaintes...

Il est également très angoissé par les sorties en extérieur ce qui le rend réactif aux humains, à ses congénères et à tout ce qui peut lui faire peur sur le moment.

Nous vivons actuellement en appartement en ville et c'est un environnement difficile à gérer pour lui et pour moi qui ne sait plus comment l'accompagner dans ses craintes...

Je tiens à préciser que suite à la perte de mon emploi il y a quelques mois, nous avons failli nous retrouver tous les deux à la rue et faute de moyens, je n'ai pu prétendre qu'au seul logement que nous occupons aujourd'hui...

Malgré ce que j'ai pu mettre en place depuis son adoption, je n'ai jamais su l'apaiser et c'est ce pourquoi je souhaiterais aujourd'hui qu'il prenne un nouveau départ...

J'ai déjà contacté plusieurs associations mais elles sont actuellement toutes saturées et je souhaite de tout cur lui éviter un placement en refuge... 

Nous sommes situés en Normandie, dans l'Eure (27).

Bien cordialement, 

Laureen

----------

